# الاقسام المريخية > اخبار المريخ 2021م >  >  اخبار مريخية ورياضية  الخميس 25 فبراير 2021م

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مختار: "النابي مستمر" وتحركات الجماهير كلام فارغ

  أدْلَى "أحمد مختار" الناطق الرسمي بإسم مجلس المريخ بتصريحات لـ #سبورتاق  تحدث خلالها عن هزيمة الفريق الثقيلة أمام "فيتا كلوب" الكنغولي في جولة  الأمس من دور المجموعات  بمسابقة أبطال إفريقيا بجانب كشف رأي المجلس في  إستمرارية المدرب التونسي "نصر الدين النابي".

 وقال أحمد: "الهزيمة قاسية ومؤلمة، وغير متوقعة، ونحن في مجلس الإدارة نتحمل المسئولية، وهي مسئولية مشتركة مع اللاعبين - ايضاً".

 وعن إستمرارية مدرب الفريق قال الناطق الرسمي: "ليس هناك توجه لإقالة النابي، لقد جددنا الثقة فيه وهو مستمر مع المريخ".

 وأضاف: "لدينا رأي وتحفظ حول اداء الفريق في المباراتين الأخيرتين، لكن  الأمر لم يصل لمرحلة إستبعاد التونسي من المشوار في هذا التوقيت".

 وأفصح مختار عن رأيهم في تحركات بعض الفئات من الجماهير لإستلام ادارة  النادي قائلاً: "هذه التحركات لا معنى لها، و (كلام فارغ)، سوداكال جاء  بالجمعية، وهي الوحيدة القادرة على عزله من ادارة النادي".

 وأختَتَم تصريحاته بالقول: "على الجمهور السعي لنيل العضوية، فهي المخرج  للنادي من أزماته والاستعداد للجمعيات القادمة ليكون لها الكلمة الفصل".

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* اتحاد جماهير المريخ يحتشد ويتخذ قرارات تاريخية ويعزل سوداكال
 
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ اصدر اتحاد  جماهير المريخ بيانا ضافيا عقب اجتماعها بالمكتب التنفيذي لنادي المريخ  وقررت فيه عزل سوداكال واسناد مهمة ادارة نادي المريخ لاسد ورفاقه وجاء في  البيان  
سم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اتحاد جماهير المريخ
قرارات لجنه اتحاد الجماهير
في تصعيد مستمر للأحداث داخل نادي المريخ ومواصلة للخطط التي وضعها اتحاد  جماهير المريخ الذي ظل في حالة انعقاد للاجتماعات بصورة مستمرة ومكثفة وفي  ظل الوضع الإداري الكارثي الذي يمر به الكيان بعد النتيجة غير المتوقعة  لفريق الكرة يوم أمس أمام فريق فيتا كلوب الكنغولي 
فقد آمنت الجماهير التي ظلت في حالة تحرك مستمر عقب مباراة الامس واستمرار  التصعيد حتى اليوم الاربعاء الذي بدأ باجتماع تاريخي داخل المكتب التنفيذي  عقبه تحرك مباشر التمرين فريق الكرة بفرع الرياضة العسكري 

فقد امنت اللجنة  علي الآتي:
1/ تولي المكتب التنفيذى للمجلس المتمثل في كل من (علي اسد ومحمد موسى  الكندو وهيثم محمد الرشيد) للأعباء الاداريه لتنفيذ خارطه طريق الفيفا 
2/ تكليف الكوتش مازدا رئيسا للقطاع الرياضي وحاتم محمد أحمد نائبا له وايمن عدار مديرا للكره 
3/ تولي ادارة فريق الكره وتحويله لمعسكر فندقي  حتي موعد مباراه سيمبا 
4/ عزل سوداكال ومن يعاونه عن كل مايخص المريخ 
5/ التصعيد المستمر حتي التخلص من سوداكال للأبد ومحاسبته علي الفتره التي تولي فيها شؤون المريخ
6/ الإلتزام التام بتوفير كل نواقص الفريق في الفتره المقبله وتسييره

وسوف يستمر التصعيد الجماهيري خلال الأيام القادمة بصورة مكثفة وعلى جماهير  المريخ يقع العبء الأكبر في معاونة اتحاد الجماهير واللجنة التنفيذية  لنادي المريخ حتى نوصل بالفريق إلى بر الأمان وسوف يتم التعامل مع كل  الملفات تباعا إلى ان يتم التخلص من هذا السرطان الذي يجثم على صدر المريخ 

وعاش المريخ موفور القيم ناهض العزة خفاق العلم

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تم استلام المكتب التنفيذي واستلام جوازات اللاعبين


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﺼﻄﻔﻰ : ﺍﺳﺘﺤﻘﻴﻨﺎ ﺍﻻﻧﺘﺼﺎﺭ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ






ﻛﻮﺭﺓ ﺳﻮﺩﺍﻧﻴﺔ



ﻋﺒﺮ ﺍﻟﻨﺠﻢ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﻟﻲ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﺼﻄﻔﻲ ﻧﺠﻢ ﻣﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ ﻭﻓﻴﺘﺎﻛﻠﻮﺏ ﺍﻟﻜﻨﻐﻮﻟﻲ ﻋﻦ ﺳﻌﺎﺩﺗﻪ ﺍﻟﻜﺒﻴﺮﺓ ﺑﺎﻧﺘﺼﺎﺭ ﻓﺮﻳﻘﻪ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺠﻮﻟﺔ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻴﻪ ﻣﻦ ﺩﻭﺭﻱ ﻣﺠﻤﻮﻋﺎﺕ ﺍﻻﺑﻄﺎﻝ . ﻭﺩﻭﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺼﻄﻔﻰ ﻋﺒﺮ ﺻﻔﺤﺘﻪ ﺍﻟﺸﺨﺼﻴﻪ ﺑﺎﻟﻔﻴﺲ ﺑﻮﻙ ﻣﺤﺘﻔﻴﺎَ ﺑﺎﻟﻨﺼﺮ ﺍﻟﺮﺑﺎﻋﻲ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺣﻘﻘﻪ ﻓﺮﻳﻘﻪ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺑﻤﻠﻌﺐ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻭﺍﺻﻔﺎً ﺍﻻﻧﺘﺼﺎﺭ ﺑﺎﻟﻬﺎﻡ ﻭﻗﺎﻝ ﺑﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﻨﺼﺮ ﺗﺤﻘﻖ ﻧﻈﻴﺮ ﺟﻬﺪ ﻛﺒﻴﺮ ﻗﺎﻣﻮﺍ ﺑﻪ ﻭﺍﻥ ﺍﻧﺘﺼﺎﺭﺍﺗﻬﻢ ﻟﻦ ﺗﺘﻮﻗﻒ , ﻭﻛﺎﻧﺖ ﻭﺳﺎﺋﻂ ﺍﻻﻋﻼﻡ ﺍﻟﻤﺨﺘﻠﻔﻪ ﻗﺪ ﺣﺎﺻﺮﺕ ﻧﺠﻢ ﺍﻟﻜﻮﻣﺎﻧﺪﻭﺯ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺑﻖ ﻭﺣﺮﺻﺖ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﺳﺘﻨﻄﺎﻗﻪ ﻋﻘﺐ ﺍﻟﻠﻘﺎﺀ.








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بعد نهاية المباراة || قام وجدي هندسة و عزام عادل بمقابلة زميلهم السابق محمد المصطفي و إهداؤه شعار المريخ








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*Al Merreikh SC







بيان مهم من مجلس المريخ


تابع مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ بكل أسف التحركات المشينة التي قام بها بعض الجماهير عقب خسارة الفريق في البطولة الأفريقية، وقد جاءات تلك التحركات تحت مسمى "إتحاد الجماهير" حيث قامت هذه المجموعة بعدة أعمال مشينة ومرفوضة ولا تشبه جمهور المريخ الوفي بداية بإقتحام مقار النادي ممثل في المكتب التنفيذي وأخذ جوازات اللاعبين وممارسة التخريب داخل المكتب التنفيذي و إرهاب المدير التنفيذي للنادي مما أفقد النادي عدة مستندات مهمة على رأسها مخاطبات النادي لمحكمة التحكيم الرياضية "CAS" الخاصة بقضية اللاعبين الثلاثة رمضان عجب، محمد الرشيد، وبخيت خميس سيما ان النادي مطالب بالرد على المحكمة في فترة لا تتعدى "10" أيام كما قامت ذات المجموعة بحرق بعض الإطارات امام مكتب رئيس النادي والإساءة له مما يمثل إساءة لرمزية كيان المريخ، وقد قامت ذات المجموعة بإقتحام تدريب الفريق أمس وممارسة الإرهاب مع مدير الكرة بالنادي، ويعتبر مجلس المريخ هذه التحركات الفوضوية  والخارجة عن روح الرياضة تعدياً سافراً على قيم ومورثات نادي المريخ العظيم والتي للأسف تجد تأييداً من بعض المجمدة عضويتهم في مجلس الإدارة، وعليه يؤكد المجلس للرأي العام ولجماهير المريخ خاصة أنه رصد اسماء جميع الذي شاركوا في هذا الفعل الفوضوي وسيقوم بتعليق عضوية جميع الذين شاركوا في إقتحام مقار النادي وتدريب الفريق ومكتب رئيس النادي كما شرع النادي في تدوين عدة بلاغات جنائية في مواجهة هؤلاء، ويؤكد مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ انه ظل وسيظل مطلعاً بمهامه في قيادة النادي خاصة في هذه المرحلة الحساسة من مسيرة المريخ والتي تتطلب تكاتف وتضافر الجهود كي يخرج الفريق من كبوته ويتمكن من إستعادة حظوظه في المنافسة الأفريقية، ويدعو مجلس المريخ جمهور النادي التحلي بالحكمة والإلتفاف حول مصلحة النادي ودعم فريق الكرة في هذه الظروف التي يعتبرها المجلس عابرة ولا تخرج من إطار التنافس الذي يقوم على الربح والخسارة والتعادل كما يؤكد المجلس انه في سبيل نجاح الفريق كان ولا يزال يلعب دوره على الوجه الأكمل ويبقى التوفيق من عند الله عز وجل وختاماً نؤكد للجميع أن مجلس المريخ بموجب خطاب الفيفا الأخير للنادي عمل على وضع خارطة طريق تتضمن عقد الجمعيات العمومية الخاصة بإجازة نظام النادي الأساسي و إنتخاب لجانه العدلية، ومن ثم التوجه نحو عقد جمعية عمومية إنتخابية لإنتخاب مجلس إدارة، وعليه أعلن المجلس خلال الأيام الماضية عن نظام العضوية الإلكتروني للتجديد والإكتساب حتى تتاح الفرصة لجماهير المريخ في إكتساب عضوية ناديها والتفاعل مع النادي عبر أوسع نطاق وهذا أمر متاح ويتضمنه نظام النادي الأساسي، ويؤكد المجلس إستمراره في الإطلاع بمهامه وعدم ترك النادي في لجج الفوضى التي إنتهجها البعض من جماهير النادي في وقت كان يتطلب من هؤلاء دعم فريق الكرة بدلاً من إثارة الأزمات من حوله وعليه يؤكد المجلس انه سيتصدى بكل الطرق لهذه الفوضى وسيعمل على إيقافها بالقانون أولاً كما سيقوم المجلس بتعليق عضوية وتحويل جميع الأعضاء الضالعين في هذا الأمر للجنة الإنضباط بالإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم. 
والله ولي التوفيق
بأمر
آدم عبدالله آدم
رئيس مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*منطقيا سوداكال انتهي ( بالتزكية ) - لاول مرة في تاريخ المريخ يجمع 1/ اللاعبين 2/ الجمهور 3/ جزء من الادارة 4/ المعارضة 5/ صمت الاقطاب 6/ صمت مجلس الشورى 7/ صمت الاعضاء 8/ الاعلام - كل هؤلاء اقتنعوا بفشل ادارة سوداكال ولا اداري ماذا يريد اكثر من ذلك ؟ هؤلاء هم المريخ والمريخ قال لا .













*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*#عناوين الصحف المريخية الصادرة اليوم الخميس  




الاحمر الوهاج

انتفاضة جماهير المريخ تطيح بسودكال وحازم يتكفل بالمعسكر
رفع تجاوزات ادم للفيفا
زيارة فيرون تكشف خيانة شداد وتعمده استهداف الاحمر 
الفريق يعاود التمارين استعدادا لهلال الساحل
مازدا: عودة الروح للفريق تعيد الامل والحظوظ قائمة
عمر حجوج : سنسلك كل الطرق لابعاد الفاشلين عن النادى
برهان تية : المريخ دفع فاتورة عدم الاستقرار اداريا وفنيا

الصدى

النابي : المريخ يعانى بدنيا وقادر على تجاوز كل الصعاب
اللواء عامر: يستفسر ابو جبل عن مصدر خطابات مضلله وصلت للفيفا بخصوص الازمة المريخية
احمد مختار : النابي مستمر مع المريخ وماتقوم به جماهير المريخ كلام فارغ .








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* â–  الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة  :




• صاروخ ميندي يمنح ريال مدريد فوزًا صعبًا على أتالانتا الإيطالي بدوري الابطال
• مانشستر سيتي يضع قدمًا في ربع نهائي الأبطال بهدفين في مونشنجلادباخ الألماني 
• توتنهام يُكرر رباعيته في فولفسبرجر النمساوي ويتأهل إلى ثمن نهائي الدوري الأوروبي
• ميسي يُعيد برشلونة للانتصارات أمام إلتشي بثلاثية في الدوري الاسباني
• نيم أولمبيك يهزم لوريان في الوقت القاتل بالدوري الفرنسي
• التعادل يحسم مواجهة جرونينجن وفينورد في الدوري الهولندي
• اليونايتد في مهمة تأكيد الصعود.. وآرسنال يخشى مفاجآت بنفيكا في الدوري الاوروبي
• يويفا يحقق في إساءة عنصرية لإبراهيموفيتش خلال مواجهة النجم الأحمر الصربي
• نيمار يُلمح إلى جاهزيته لموقعة برشلونة في ثمن نهائي دوري أبطال أوروبا
• النيجيري أوسيمن مهاجم نابولي يفقد الذاكرة ويغيب عن المباريات حتى بداية مارس
• الفرنسي كورينتين توليسو نجم بايرن ميونخ يغيب 6 أشهر بسبب الإصابة 
• تقرير إعلامي إسباني : ريال مدريد يتمسك ببقاء قائد فريقه سيرجيو راموس
• الهولندي فان دايك يمنح الريدز دفعة قوية ويتدرب في مركز طبي في ليفربول
• ماسكيرانو: لن أجرؤ على تقديم نصيحة لميسي حول ترك برشلونة
• ألبا: أهداف ميسي منحتنا الراحة أمام إلتشي .. سولسكاير: أتواصل مع هالاند
• الإسباني أنجيلينو ظهير لايبزيج: أرفض العمل مع جوارديولا.. وناجلسمان أكثر شجاعة
• أوكوشا: رونالدينيو كان يقلدني.. وأنصح صلاح بالرحيل لبرشلونة
• مدرب سوسيداد: مواجهة مانشستر مُعقدة.. ولا أفكر في الريال




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ  :



❖ #الدوري_السوداني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 12


* الأهلي مروي (-- : --) الاهلي شندي 18:45  الملاعب HD  الخرطوم


..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الأوروبي  دور ال32


* آرسنال - إنجلترا (-- : --) بنفيكا - البرتغال 19:55  beIN 1  الذهاب (1-1)


* جلاسكو رينجرز - إسكوتلندا (-- : --) رويال انتويرب - بلجيكا 19:55  beIN 2  الذهاب (4-3)


* فياريال - إسبانيا (-- : --) ريد بول - النمسا 19:55  beIN 3  الذهاب (2-0)


* هوفنهايم - ألمانيا (-- : --) مولده - النرويج 19:55  beIN 5  الذهاب (3-3)


* نابولي - إيطاليا (-- : --) غرناطة - إسبانيا 19:55  beIN 4  الذهاب (0-2)


* أياكس - هولندا (-- : --) ليل - فرنسا 19:55  beIN 6  الذهاب (2-1)


* كلوب بروج - بلجيكا (-- : --) دينامو كييف - أوكرانيا 22:00  beIN 10  الذهاب (1-1)


* مانشستر يونايتد - إنجلترا (-- : --) ريال سوسييداد - إسبانيا 22:00  beIN 1  الذهاب (4-0)


* ميلان - إيطاليا (-- : --) سرفينا زفيزدا - صربيا 22:00  beIN 4  الذهاب (2-2)


* ليستر سيتي - إنجلترا (-- : --) سلافيا براغ - التشيك 22:00  beIN 2  الذهاب (0-0)


* روما - إيطاليا (-- : --) سبورتينغ براغا - البرتغال 22:00  beIN 3  الذهاب (2-0)


* دينامو زغرب - كرواتيا (-- : --) كراسنودار - روسيا 22:00  beIN 6  الذهاب (3-2)


* باير ليفركوزن - ألمانيا (-- : --) يونج بويز - سويسرا 22:00  beIN 5  الذهاب (3-4)


* آيندهوفن - هولندا (-- : --) أولمبياكوس - اليونان 22:00  beIN 8  الذهاب (2-4)





..................................................  .....

 ■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس  :



❖ #دوري_أبطال_أفريقيا  المجموعات


* الهلال - السودان (0 : 0) مازيمبي - الكونغو
#ترتيب_المجموعة B : صن داونز (3) مازيمبي (2) بلوزداد (1) الهلال (1)

..................................................  .....

❖ #دوري_أبطال_أوروبا  دور ال16


* مونشنغلادباخ - ألمانيا (0 : 2) مانشستر سيتي - إنجلترا
* أتلانتا - إيطاليا (0 : 1) ريال مدريد - إسبانيا
‏#ملحوظة : مباراة الإياب الثلاثاء 16 مارس

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الأوروبي  دور ال 32


* توتنهام - إنجلترا (4 : 0) وولفسبيرجر - النمسا
#ملحوظة : توتنهام يتأهل الى دور ال 16

..................................................  .....


❖ #الدوري_الاسباني  مباراة مؤجلة


* برشلونة (3 : 0) إلتشي
#ترتيب_الدوري_الاسباني : أتلتيكو مدريد (55) ريال مدريد (52) برشلونة (50) إشبيلية (48) سوسييداد (41)

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الفرنسي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 21


* نيم أولمبيك (1 : 0) لوريان
#ترتيب_الدوري_الاسباني : ليون (58) ليل (55) سان جيرمان (54) موناكو (52) لانس (40)

..................................................  .....



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						مازيمبي الكونغولي يحرج الهلال السوداني 

  الهلال


 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
جرت باستاد”الجوهرة الزرقاء” بأمدرمان.
سقط الهلال السوداني في فخّ التعادل السلبي، عندما خرج من مواجهته  مازيمبي الكنغولي بلا غالبٍ ولا مغلوبٍ ضمن المرحلة الثانية من المسابقة،  الأربعاء.



ووضع فريق المدرب الصربي زوران أوّل نقطة في جعبته، فيما وصل مازيمبي الكنغولي إلى النقطة الثانية.
والتعادل في مواجهة اليوم، يأتي بعد خسارة خارج الأرض أمام صن داونز الجنوب إفريقي بهدفين دون ردٍ.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جدول ترتيب المجموعة الثانية من دوري أبطال أفريقيا قبل مواجهة شباب بلوزداد الجزائري وصن داونز الجنوبي أفريقي..



صن داونز مازال في صدارة المجموعة بثلاث نقاط بالرغم من انه لم يلعب الجولة الثانية حتى الآن..

مازيمبي يصعد للمركز الثاني بنقطتين  بعد تعادله للمرة الثانية على التوالي ولكن التعادل في الجولة الثانية بطعم الفوز لأنه خارج الديار..

شباب بلوزداد يتراجع للمركز الثالث بنقطة من تعادل خارج أرضه مع مازيمبي.. من مباراة واحدة حيث انه لم يلعب الجولة الثانية حتى الآن..

الهلال في المركز الأخير بنقطة واحدة من مبارتين  مشاركا شباب بلوزداد في عدد النقاط وبفارق عدد المباريات.. الهلال لم يستفد من النسخة الأسوء لمازيمبي هذا العام وأضاع الثلاث نقاط على أرضه وخرج  بالتعادل السلبي على أرضه.. سيطرة بدون فاعلية لم تحقق للأزرق غير التعادل وبصفر من الأهداف في جولتين..




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اهلي مروي وأهلي شندي يفتتحان الجولة الثالثة عشر للممتاز مساء اليوم




تقام بملعب إستاد الخرطوم في تمام الساعة السادسة والنصف من مساء اليوم الخميس مباراة وأحدة في إفتتاح مباريات الجولة الثالثة عشر لبطولة الدوري الممتاز تجمع بين الأهلي مروي والأهلي شندي .
 اهلي مروي يدخل المواجهة وفي رصيده 19 نقطة في المركز الرابع ويبحث عن الفوز والصعود لوصافة المنافسة ، اما الاهلي شندي فيدخل اللقاء وفي رصيده 12 نقطة في المركز الثاني عشر ويسعي للفوز للتقدم نحو المراكز الأمامية .








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



بيان أتحاد جماهير نادي المريخ

قال تعالى :

يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِنْ جَاءَكُمْ فَاسِقٌ بِنَبَإٍ فَتَبَيَّنُوا أَنْ تُصِيبُوا قَوْمًا بِجَهَالَةٍ فَتُصْبِحُوا عَلَى مَا فَعَلْتُمْ نَادِمِينَ (6) وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّ فِيكُمْ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ لَوْ يُطِيعُكُمْ فِي كَثِيرٍ مِنَ الْأَمْرِ لَعَنِتُّمْ وَلَكِنَّ اللَّهَ حَبَّبَ إِلَيْكُمُ الْإِيمَانَ وَزَيَّنَهُ فِي قُلُوبِكُمْ وَكَرَّهَ إِلَيْكُمُ الْكُفْرَ وَالْفُسُوقَ وَالْعِصْيَانَ أُولَئِكَ هُمُ الرَّاشِدُونَ (7). صدق الله العظيم

بكل أسف تابعت جماهير المريخ عبر الصفحة الرسمية للنادي صباح اليوم الخميس الموافق 25 فبراير 2021م بيان من رئيس نادي المريخ أدم عبدالله سوداكال يتهم فيها أتحاد جماهير نادي المريخ بأقتحام المكتب التنفيذي لنادي المريخ مما أفقد المريخ حسب بيانه الباطل :

1. فقدان جوازات اللاعبين.
2. ممارسة التخريب داخل المكتب التنفيذي
3. إرهاب المدير التنفيذي للنادي السيد مصطفى توفيق.
4. فقدان عدد من المستندات المهمة للنادي علي رأسها مخاطبات النادي لمحكمة التحكيم الرياضية "CAS" الخاصة بقضية اللاعبين الثلاثة رمضان عجب، محمد الرشيد، وبخيت خميس سيما ان النادي مطالب بالرد على المحكمة في فترة لا تتعدى "10".

يؤكد أتحاد جماهير نادي المريخ لكل مجتمع المريخ انهم احرص علي المريخ من سوداكال وشلته واننا ماضون في تنفيذ كل الخطوات التي تم الأتفاق عليها وأن سوداكال أصبح فاقدا لكل شيء في مجتمع المريخ وأنه غير مؤهل وجدير بالمواصلة في إدارة نادي المريخ وأنه غير أمين على ممتلكات نادي المريخ وعليه سيواصل الأتحاد في تصعيده ضد هذا الرئيس حتى يتم أقتلاعه بالكامل وخطواته التي أتخذها لن توقفنا ولن ترهبنا والطريق الوحيد للحل هو استقالة هذا الرئيس ومعاونيه. 

ونؤكد كذلك أن السيد مصطفى توفيق المدير التتفيذي للنادي كان حضورا في اجتماع جماهير المريخ بالأمس وكذلك هو من قام بالذهاب لأفراد الشرطة الذين حضروا للتحقيق في حادثة أدعاء آدم سوداكال فقدهم لمستندات وجوازات لاعبي النادي وأعتذر لقوة الشرطة وطالبهم بالذهاب لأن دواعي تواجدهم أنتفت وأن كل اي شيء تم التبليغ عنه موجود.

أتحاد جماهير النادي يعلم تماما العلاقة بين سوداكال ورئيس الأتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم وكذلك علاقته برئيس نادي الهلال وما تم في الظلام للتخلي عن قضية لاعبي المريخ لصالح نادي الهلال وكل هذه الفترة وسوداكال يتماطل في هذه القضية وحتى بعد مخاطبة الاتحاد الدولي لتسمية محامي في كأس أيضا يواصل التماطل لتفقيد المريخ الثلاثي. 

وكذلك أتحاد جماهير المريخ يعلم تماما تخلي سوداكال عن حقوق المريخ في شكوى الفريق ضد لاعب هلال كادوقلي وأجتهاد الجماهير والأقطاب وتوفير كل المستندات المطلوبة لكسب الشكوى وذهب الجمهور ابعد من ذلك واكدو قدرتهم لتصعيد الشكوى حتي محكمة كاس وانتزاع حقوق المريخ ولكن العلاقة المريبه بين سوداكال ورئيس لجنة تطبيع الهلال حالة دون متابعة الشكوي المضمونة وضياع حقوق المريخ. 
خطوات أتحاد الجماهير التي تم الاتفاق عليها ماضية دون تنازل وهي :
 :

1. تولي المكتب التنفيذى للمجلس المتمثل في كل من (علي أسد ومحمد موسى الكندو وهيثم محمد الرشيد) للأعباء الإدارية لتنفيذ خارطه طريق الفيفا.
2. تكليف الكوتش مازدا رئيسا للقطاع الرياضي وحاتم محمد أحمد نائبا له وأيمن عدار مديرا للكرة.
3. تولي ادارة فريق الكرة وتحويله لمعسكر فندقي حتي موعد مباراة سيمبا.
4. عزل سوداكال ومن يعاونه عن كل مايخص المريخ.
5. التصعيد المستمر حتي التخلص من سوداكال للأبد ومحاسبته علي الفتره التي تولي فيها شؤون المريخ.
6. الإلتزام التام بتوفير كل نواقص الفريق في الفتره المقبله وتسيير. 

وسوف يستمر التصعيد الجماهيري يومياً بالمكتب التنفيذي وعلى جماهير المريخ يقع العبء الأكبر في معاونة اتحاد الجماهير واللجنة التنفيذية لنادي المريخ حتى نوصل بالفريق إلى بر الأمان وسوف يتم التعامل مع كل الملفات تباعا ونتمني ان لا نصل لمرحلة العصيان الرياضي الشامل الذي اذا اضطررنا اليه فهو سلاح مشروع سنشهره وبقوة الجماهير  إلى ان يتم التخلص من هذا السرطان الذي يجثم على صدر المريخ. 

وعاش المريخ موفور القيم ناهض العزة خفاق العلم

#أتحاد جماهير نادي المريخ








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* نتائج مباريات الذهاب في دور 16 دوري ابطال اوروبا





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*القمة السودانية ..  إختلاف الظروف وتشابه في النتائج

  "بنهاية المرحلة الثانية من مباريات دور المجموعات من دوري أبطال إفريقيا،  وضحت هويَّة الأندية القوية واتضحت نوعاً ما معالم كل مجموعة، ومدى قوة كل  فريق ينافس على الصعود إلى الدور ربع النهائي؛ #سبورتاق تقلب دفاتر القمة  السودانية لترى الكيفية والتحضير ونتائج المهمة.

 سبورتاق | حسام حامد

 â– إدارة فريق كرة القدم

 - بعد تعين "لجنة تطبيع" لتسيير نادي الهلال إدارياً بقيادة "هاشم  السوباط"، توفر للفرقة الزرقاء جميع معينات التفوق من جهاز فني مقتدر  ومكتمل بقيادة الصربي "زوران"، مع توفير معسكر تحضيري للفريق بالعاصمة  المصرية القاهرة مع المشاركة بدورة "سوبر سيمبا" الوديَّة، فضلاً عن توفير  ازياء ومعدات حديثة والعمل على راحة اللاعبين، مع دعم الفريق بعناصر جديدة  ومحترفين أجانب بأسماء معروفة وكل ما يلزم توفيق فريق كرة القدم.

 - في المريخ الأمر مختلف؛ الأحمر يقوده إدارياً مجلس منقسم إلى شقيين  بقيادة "سوداكال" من جهة ومعارضة "علي أسد" من جهة أخرى، الأمر الذي كلف  الفريق التجول بين ملاعب العاصمة بحثاً عن ميدان يجري عليه الفريق  تدريباته، في ظل انقسام مجلس الإدارة حول أحقيّة من يقوم بصيانة القلعة  الحمراء؛ ذلك بخلاف الوضع الفني الذي ترتب عليه إقالة عدّة مدربين وتعويضهم  خلال فترة زمنية قليلة سبقت بداية التنافس، فضلاً عن دخول الفريق إلى  البطولة الأفريقية دون توفير مُعد بدني مع الإشارة إلى عدم توفر الفريق على  معدات التدريبات الحديثه، بغير المشاكل المالية المتعلقة بمستحقات وعقودات  اللاعبين وأزمة الثلاثي "رمضان، بخيت، الرشيد" وعدم تعويض الحارس "أبو  عشرين" عقب رحيله إلى الهلال.

 â– مرحلة الإعداد

 - المريخ أكتفى بالإعداد المحلي للأبطال بعد فشل خطة سفر الفريق للقاهرة،  كون المجلس لم يوفق في اختار الزمن المناسب بعد تعارض التوقيت مع جدول  مباريات الدوري، واصرار الاتحاد السوداني على عدم تأجيل مباريات الفريق حتى  يتسنى له السفر؛ ذلك بخلاف تفضّيل مدربه الفرنسي "ديديه غوميز" العمل مع   المنافس "سيمبا التنزاني"، بالإضافة إلى غياب المُعد البدني منذ مغادرة  الالماني "توماس موير" وعدم اختيار بديل مناسب رغم التوقيع مع عدد من مدربي  الأحمال، فضلاً عن عدم التوفر على مدرب حراس مرمى يليق بالمشاركة في  الأبطال، والأهم من كل ذلك مجابهة أندية المجموعة الأولى بجهاز فني جديد  قبل أربعة أيام -فقط- من مواجهة حامل اللقب، وحتى الجهاز الفني الجديد ليس  مكتملاً ولا يتوفر على أدنى مقومات العمل الفني والتحضيري لغياب المعد  البدني وعدم كفاءة مدرب الحراس، وعدم وجود ملاعب وضعف لياقة اللاعبين  القدامى والمحترفين الجدد.

 - وعلى العكس كان الهلال في أفضل حالاته البدنية والفنية، حيث ان الجهاز  الفني بقيادة "زوران" قضى مع الفريق نحو الخمسة أشهر وختم معه النسخة  السابقة من الدوري المحلي، وقد تسنى له حضور فترتي التسجيلات الرئيسية  والاستثنائية، كما وفرت له جميع مقومات العمل الفني بعد توفير المعدات  اللازمة والمعسكرات المميزة، فضلاً عن صيانة الملعب وإضافة "مطلبات الكاف"،  حيث وجد الجهاز الفني كل ما يلزمه، وقد وفرت له فترة تحضير خلال معسكر  القاهرة حيث لعب الفريق عدة مباريات هناك، وتحول إلى "دار السلام"  التنزانية وشارك في دورة "سوبر سيمبا" حيث بارى خلالها أندية تشارك معه في  دور المجموعات، علاوة على توفره على محترف من أمريكا بخامة فنية عالية لحل  أزمة الطرف الأيمن بالفريق، بالإضافة إلى عدد من اللاعبين الأجانب المشهود  لهم بالكفاءة.

 â– مجموعة الـمــريـخ

 -بنهاية المرحلة الثانية من مباريات المجموعة الأولى، تذيل المريخ  السوداني الترتيب بدون نقاط، بعد الخسارة خارج الأرض بثلاثية نظيفة أمام  حامل اللقب "الأهلي المصري" والعودة للخسارة داخل الديار برباعية مقابل هدف  أمام "فيتا كلوب" في خسارة هي الأكبر طوال تأريخ مشاركاته في البطولة  الأفريقية وتنتظره أربعة مباريات أمام "سيمبا والأهلي" داخل الأرض، وخارجها  أمام "سيمبا وفيتا" مع الإشارة إلى حصول الفريق على المركز الأخير في  ترتيب جميع فرق البطولة بقبوله "7" أهداف خلال مباراتين.

 â– مجموعة الـهـــلال

 -بنهاية المرحلة الثانية من مباريات المجموعة الثانية، تذيل الهلال  السوداني الترتيب بنقطة واحدة حصل عليها الفريق داخل أرضه بتعادله سلبياً  أمام "مازيمبي الكونغولي" والخسارة خارج الأرض أمام "صن داونز" الجنوب  إفريقي بهدفين نظيفين، علماً ان مباريات المجموعة لم تكتمل بعد، حيث تم  تأجيل مباراة "الوداد المغربي" و"صن داونز" وتحويلها إلى بلد محايد بسبب  ظروف "جائحة كورونا"، وتنتظر الأزرق أربعة مباريات أمام "مازيمبي والوداد"  خارج الأرض، وداخلها أمام "الوداد وصن داونز".

 â– الـخــــــلاصـــة :

 اختلفت ظروف "المريخ" و"الهلال" إداريا وفنياً ومالياً وعلى جميع  المستويات والأصعدة خلال النسخة الحالية من دوري الأبطال واتفقا على اختيار  ملعب "إستاد الهلال" ملعباً رئيسياً للفريقين؛ بغير ذلك تم الإتفاق على  شيء واحد تمثل في "المحصلة السيئة" في دور المجموعات وبات الفريقان على شفا  حفرة من مغادرة البطولة بعد تذيل ترتيب المجموعتين.. فهل كان بالإمكان  أفضل مما كان؟!

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اللجنة الفنية لـ"مجلس الوزراء" تثير غضب الاتحادات الرياضية

  تشير متابعات #سبورتاق إلى أن "إدارة القرارات" بوزارة شئون مجلس الوزراء  قد رفضت "بناءً على توصيّة اللجنة الفنية" الموافقة على مشاركة بعثة "منتخب  الدراجات السوداني"، الذي كان يستعد للمشاركة في البطولتين  العربية  والإفريقية بالعاصمة المصرية القاهرة مطلع شهر مارس المقبل.

 وبحسب المتابعات، فإن الإتحاد السوداني للدراجات كان قد أكمل ترتيباته  للمشاركة في البطولتين وتم إعداد المنتخب وتجهيز الأزياء، وقدم برنامج  المشاركة منذ وقتٍ مبكر إلى "وزارة الشباب والرياضة الاتحادية".

 وبحسب المتابعات، فإن وزير الشباب والرياضة الاتحادي د. "يوسف آدم الضي"  صدق على طلب إتحاد الدراجات ليتم مخاطبة مجلس الوزراء للموافقة على  المشاركة والميزانية لبعثة منتخب الدراجات خصماً على ميزانية وزارة الشباب  والرياضة المجازة مسبقاً.

 وتفيد متابعات "سبورتاق" بأن الأمانة العامة لوزارة شئون مجلس الوزراء ردت  بعد قرابة الشهر من استلام الطلب بالاشارة لتوصية اللجنة الفنية التابعة  لإدارات القرارات بالبحث عن راعٍ للتكفل بالتذاكر وتخفيض العدد المشارك إلى  (ظ¥ظ ظھ) رغم أن بعثة منتخب الدراجات تمثل الحد الأدنى المسموح بالمشاركة به  وفقا للوائح الاتحادين العربي والإفريقي، على أن يتم إعادة الطلب للنظر  فيه، ثم ردت في المرة الثانية برفض مشاركة منتخب الدراجات قبل أيام معدودة  من إنطلاقة البطولة وبعد أن أكمل الإتحاد كافة ترتيباته.

 وبحسب مصادر #سبورتاق، فإن الرفض فجر براكين الغضب وسط الاتحادات الرياضية  كونها أول مشاركة للمنتخبات السودانية في العام الجديد، كما أن منتخب  الدراجات كان سيشارك بإسم السودان في بطولتين عربية وأفريقية بميزانية  بطولة واحدة، ورفض وزارة شئون مجلس الوزراء لأول طلب مشاركة خارجية رغم  تصديق وزارة الشباب والرياضة يوحي بأن الرياضة ستكون في آخر الأولويات وبأن  المنتخبات الرياضية السودانية ستشكل الكثير من الغياب عن المحافل  الإقليمية والقارية والدولية والدولية وبالتالي ستكون عرضة للكثير من  الغرامات.

 ويتوقع أن يثير الإعتذار ردود فعل واسعة في الوسط الرياضي خلال الأيام القليلة القادمة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في السلك 
بابكر سلك

نقطة أخير عدمها 


*انتهت مباراة أمس بالتعادل السلبي تلاتة أصفار 
*صفر مازيمبي وصفر الهلال وصفر الثابت دوماً وأبداً
*تلاتة أصفار 
*وخرج أبو الهل بنقطة أخير عدمها 
*وقد تكون الأولى والأخيرة له هذه السنة 
*نقطة الهلال أمس أخير عدمها بتاعنا أول أمس 
*نقطة لا تغني ولا تخرج من صفر 
*وكلمناكم 
*قلنا ليكم طريقة إدارة الرياضة عندنا ما بتأكلنا عيش 
*هذا الوسط الرياضي يجب أن يتطور ويغير مفاهيمو 
*إعادة أهل الرياضة الهربوا منها إليها هي أولى الخطوات 
*لا تسبقها خطوة إلا تفكيك الوسط الرياضي 
*نعم 
*أول حته دايره تفكيك هي الوسط الرياضي 
*لما اعترته من عيوب اعتلاء مناصب القيادة فيه والتخطيط وجوه لا علاقة لها بالرياضة من أساسو 
*سياسات علوق الشدة ما بتنفع 
*زي قصة الوجيه فلان يدعم ويوفر ويسجل ويعد 
*بناء فرق البطولات يختلف عن بناء فريق لبطولة واحدة 
*وبناء دولة للبطولات يستوجب الاستعانة بقيادات رياضية مؤهلة من أهل الرياضة تعمل بتجرد بعيداً عن قبلية الألوان 
*تدرس وتخطط وتنفذ وتنسق وتراقب فتحصد 
*غير كده فلننتظر كل عام راعٍ جديد لنفس الرعية
*ولنتحمل كل عام فضيحة جديدة كروية 
*ولنقبل كل عام الغياب عن نهائيات المنافسات الأولمبية 
*ولا يزال النادي يبحث عن راع ويتحرى الرعاة حتى يُكتب وسط الأندية من الرعية 
*مجرد رعية 
*أيها الناس 
*مازيمبي بتاع أمس ده كان خلوهو براهو في الميدان بطلع مغلوب 
*فريق لم يتبق منه سوى الاسم وكاتومبي وأناقة الأزياء 
*وبعد ده عوّض تعادله على أرضه في الحمام 
*لأنو لقى حمام، الملك فاروق ما لقاهو 
*أيها الناس 
*يا نشتغل بجد زي باقي الدول 
*يا نستمر في دافورينا وغياب السلة عن حوارينا وموت السباحة بين ظهرانينا وفقدان الطايره الاتنست لينا ويا حليل التنس وأولاد طلعت فريد يا حليلنا..
*المهم 
*كيف يذهب سوداكال ومجلسه 
*سؤال حيّر أهل المريخ 
*ولما غِلبوا حيلة 
*سألوا عمك قوقل 
*قال ليهم وأنا شن عرفني؟؟؟
*مشوا وداعية 
*ختوا بياضهم وقعدوا 
*كشكشت ورمت 
*عاينت مسافة 
*وخمت الودع وتاني رمت 
*هبشت ودعة 
*وخلتها 
*هبشت التانية 
*قالت يا ربي!
*خمت الودع تاني ورمت 
*قالوا ليها ياحاجة إنتي مالك بقيتي زي سوداكال؟
*قالت ليهم كيف يعني؟
*قالوا ليها ترمي وتترجمي وما بتكلمينا 
*براك الفاهمه ونحن قاعدين ساي 
*قالت ليهم ما كدي 
*لكن في شي أبيتوهو مملح أسي كايسنو ناشف 
*ده السبب المقعد الزول المحيركم ده 
*قام واحد منهم قال ده خلي بالكم إجازة نظام أكتوبر  ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ© 
*في الوكت داك لو ما أبيناهو مملح ما كان كايسنو أسي ناشف عند ست الوداع..
*أيها الناس 
*العزاء الوحيد 
*كلنا في الهوا سوا 
*الحمام كلو طاير 
*بس الخوف الحمامة الحمراء تحطم الرقم القياسي الخارجي بتاع السبعة ديك 
*ما بعيد أي شئ زاد 
*المهم 
*في خبر عن الجنيه العام 
*ولا لسه ما عبر؟؟؟؟
*سيعبر 
*اصبروا 
*أيها الناس 
*إن تنصروا الله ينصركم 
*أها 
*نجي لي شمارات والي الخرتوم 
*كان شفت يا والينا 
*كل الأمة على القيف بتقيف منتظره الجنيه العام 
*بغرق ولا بجي حازمها؟؟

سلك كهربا 

ننساك كيف والكلب قال قلتوا الجنيه عوام ونسيتوا إنو البحر بشيل عوامو 
وإلى لقاء
سلك




*

----------

